# *UPDATE* Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-m-to-ship-today-in-north-america/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-m-to-ship-today-in-north-america/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Availability Delayed

</strong>Canon has delayed availability of the Canon EOS-M system until at least October 31, 2012 in North America.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Keep an eye

</strong>Both B&H and Adorama have October 15, 2012 as the day the Canon EOS-M begins shipping in North America.  The first kits to hit the market should be the EOS-M body and 22mm f/2.8 STM lens as well as the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883429-REG/Canon_90EX_Flash_for_Canon.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Speedlite 90EX</a>.</p>
<p>Early reviews for the first Canon mirrorless camera have been relatively positive. It’s not an earth shattering advancement for the segment, but it does what it does quite well. The biggest issue people have had with the camera is an autofocus that isn’t lightning fast. This seems to be a relatively common theme among mirrorless cameras. For people going from a PowerShot to the EOS-M, they’re not going to notice. However, if you go from your 5D Mark III to the EOS-M, you’re going to notice the slowdown.</p>
<p>I am looking forward to trying it out.</p>
<p><strong>EOS-M w/22mm STM for $799 at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAMK.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Nishi Drew (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Handled it at a store, and it's what it is, a simple small mirrorless canon.
The lack of external controls turns me away, but makes sense for the majority of it's target audience as simple is easy to use and if someone can pick it up and figure out how to turn it on and press the shutter then all is good.
3 yr old sensor, still good but yeah, and the AF speed is fine, it's the lack of VF, flash, controls and the price for a fixed lens attachment that's silly. I love primes but for $800 with just a 35mm equiv. that's an expensive phone camera that can't make calls... but the metal body with finish like the G series certainly felt good


----------



## infared (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Who cares that the M is available? 
Mirrorless cameras are incredible photographic tools. In addition to my 5D MarkIII Kit, I own a complete MFT kit. MFT is an INCREDIBLE small format. I use it more and more and leave the DSLR at home because of the size and weight.
For $800 the M camera totally misses the mirrorless mark on ALL parameters...
When I read that Canon was going to build a mirrorless camera system, I was initially quite excited... What a let down.
How could a company with this much status in the photography marketplace offer a mirrorless camera this late in the game that is so lacklustre? It boggles the mind.


----------



## Standard (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Yeah. I personally don't care about the M line either. Guess it'll appeal to a different market group than us. I have a Fujifilm X10 and it's plenty of camera for me when I don't want to lug around a big DSLR.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Any idea when it will ship in Europe?


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



Nishi Drew said:


> 3 yr old sensor, still good but yeah, and the AF speed is fine, it's the lack of VF, flash, controls and the price for a fixed lens attachment that's silly. I love primes but for $800 with just a 35mm equiv. that's an expensive phone camera that can't make calls... but the metal body with finish like the G series certainly felt good



+1 

will NOT buy it. I find the EOS-M a very disappointing and unattractive offering compared to e.g. the Sony NEX-6 - which has built-in EVF, flash, way faster AF and full controls.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Curious to try it out. Wasn't blown away by the sample images I saw on Flickr, though...was originally going to get this camera right away but have decided to hold off and spend that money towards a true upgrade instead.

BUT...I still wish to replace my P&S (a Canon SD950IS) with something small that takes high-quality pictures. It's funny, now my iPhone can take photos comparable in quality (given good light) to the SD950IS...I had high hopes that the M would be the replacement I was looking for. I may still get one eventually, maybe once the price goes down a bit...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

I still expect this camera to sell very well, and for the future of both high-end P&S and all Rebels to be M mount.

I personally have no interest, though. My iPhone is all the always-with-me pocketable camera I need, and the 5DIII (and no grip) with the Shorty McForty fits the bill (for me, not others) of a "small, compact" high-quality normal prime setup.

b&


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Waiting for Canon to release a FF mirriorless with classic chassis. Until then....no more P&S nor crop sensor.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



infared said:


> Who cares that it is available?* The camera is an embarrassment ...
> *
> Mirrorless cameras are incredible photographic tools ...
> 
> ...



*I couldn't agree more.* When it comes to APS-C/DX mirrorless cameras, *Canon screwed the pooch ... BIG time*  And *Sony*, of all people, *got it right*!!

Mirrorless cameras are not a step-up from P&S, they are a step-sideways from DSLRs. How long will it take for Canon to understand this simple fact ??? After a few misteps, Sony has finally has got it right. First the 24Mp NEX-7, and now the 16Mp NEX-6 and the *truely mind boggling* 24Mp Full Frame Cyber Shot RX-1  Can you say, Asleep at the Wheel??


----------



## ecka (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



Dylan777 said:


> Waiting for Canon to release a FF mirriorless with classic chassis. Until then....no more P&S nor crop sensor.


Amen ;D


----------



## gmrza (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



Act444 said:


> Curious to try it out. Wasn't blown away by the sample images I saw on Flickr, though...was originally going to get this camera right away but have decided to hold off and spend that money towards a true upgrade instead.
> 
> BUT...I still wish to replace my P&S (a Canon SD950IS) with something small that takes high-quality pictures. It's funny, now my iPhone can take photos comparable in quality (given good light) to the SD950IS...I had high hopes that the M would be the replacement I was looking for. I may still get one eventually, maybe once the price goes down a bit...



I see the EOS M very much as Canon's first entry in this space. Some views have indicated that Canon had hoped to have a new APS-C sensor in the market sooner - but the current 18MP sensor is what Canon had, and what went into the camera.

There has been a lot of talk about a more sophisticated model - hopefully with more controls and with an EVF. I'm holding out until Canon plays its hand with the next model in this range - hopefully with a new APS-C sensor as well.

I know a lot of people want a mirrorless full frame body from Canon. I don't think that is going to happen. The only lens mount that Canon has in the market, which supports a 24x36mm frame size is the EF mount, which has a flange distance of 44mm (sufficient for a mirror box). As a result, any camera based on the EF mount is constrained physically by that.

For the foreseeable future I only see Canon releasing APS-C mirrorless bodies, since the maximum sensor size that can be accommodated by the EF-M mount is APS-C.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



AvTvM said:


> +1
> 
> will NOT buy it. I find the EOS-M a very disappointing and unattractive offering compared to e.g. the Sony NEX-6 - which has built-in EVF, flash, way faster AF and full controls.



+2

What confounds me is the high probability Canon will likely sell a ton more EOS-M relative to NEX-6.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

im looking forward to trying mine out,
the fuji x10 was ok until it went in to fuji to get "fixed"
no more fuji bad service for me though
I guess if i wasnt getting it as a replacement for that camera i probably would not buy one but since the cost of the x10 is going to offset mst of the cost of the M i will only have to add in a bit more cash


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Canon, you are late. I believe I am going to get a mirrorless camera for my wife in months. There are too many better choices than Canon EOS-M in the market. I guess Canon is going to lose this market.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

thanks for posting, as it is info that some will find good. but i for one couldn't care less. i want a tiny FF model with a fast lens. perhaps even fixed. perhaps.


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*

Well, it is promising that Canon at least half heartedly made a mirrorless camera.

I think the APS sensor size is Ok. The lens on the Sony RX1 is too big. At least with MFT and somewhat with APS the lens can be somewhat small. But I guess a FF mirrorless with something like the 40mm pancake would be truly compact.

If the M had a built in flash I might have had to buy it. At least this way I don't have to even consider it. Can stick with the GF1.

In my mind, a digital version of the Contax T3 is the holy grail. Features, size and even comprable price.

Sorry for the ramble...


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS-M to Ship Today in North America*



hiplnsdrftr said:


> In my mind, a digital version of the Contax T3 is the holy grail. Features, size and even comprable price.



yes, without rangefinder, but rather a great new EVF! 

FULL FRAME can be very COMPACT!
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NxJVf4SWqls/TRagzIj-r0I/AAAAAAAABDY/aq2iXy32vJU/s1600/00JE0G-34053984.JPG

Canon, we want a full-frame compact system camera ... with 1D-X sensor, great EVF, popup-flash, full controls, and best of all, an electrified M-mount plus a fitting EF-adapter ... and make it less expensive than an a 5D 3 ... since it needs no prism, no OVF, and no mirrorbox. Lets say 2,000 USD/€. And, Canon .. we want it NOW. ;D


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (Oct 17, 2012)

Regarding the size of the Contax T3... When I've argued with people about this before, some have stated that whereas light can strike film from almost any angle and still properly expose it, a digital sensor requires the light to hit it rather perpendicularly.

Therefore, the tiny lens on the T3 is supposedly impossible at least with current technology. Which I guess explains the huge lens on the Sony RX1.

However, in only a few years time we have gone from almost no large sensor compact cameras to a veritable plethora of models to chose from.

My guess is that the technology exists or will soon exist to make very small FF and APS compact cameras with retractible or very small lenses. What remains to be seen is at what pace the camera companies will release these cameras to us.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 18, 2012)

This camera has been delayed and no one here posts about the update. Is that a precursor to its popularity? I want one but I will hold the line on this model. I'll wait and see if a 24*36 version comes to be.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 18, 2012)

I wonder who will be the first with an EOS-M - FD adapter 8)


----------



## eason_c (Oct 18, 2012)

If Canon do built a full frame mirror-less at a selling price of $2000+, people will compare it against 5D3/6D and say it might not be worth it. As a marketing point of view, a sub $1000 camera will always attract more customers than a $2000+ small camera with Pro features.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2012)

eason_c said:


> If Canon do built a full frame mirror-less at a selling price of $2000+, people will compare it against 5D3/6D and say it might not be worth it. As a marketing point of view, a sub $1000 camera will always attract more customers than a $2000+ small camera with Pro features.



The reason I want FF mirrorless is because of the size and low light shooting. 

Don't care much about AF speed and/or frame rate.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

I would Buy an EOS M right now if it was only 499$.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 19, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I would Buy an EOS M right now if it was only 499$.



Well, yeah, but at its real price, I am starting to get worried due to reported early user experiences, especially very slow focusing..
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Compact-Systems-Camera-3-0-Inch/product-reviews/B008NENG1A/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 20, 2012)

EOS-M manual. 

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300008788/01/eosm-im-en.pdf


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm quite interested though, possibly to replace my 400D for when I want to travel light.


----------

